# boa morphs



## gledhillhx2 (May 23, 2009)

to get super snowglows ?
is this right how to go about producing them, 

sharp male to ghost female 

to get 

tripel hets and DH snows 

then breed a pair of then 

DHs male n female to hopefully produce super snow glows ?

and dose the female ghost have to be a het or a super poss ect 

cheers


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

To me, what you call a super snowglow is a boa with a pair of albino mutant genes, a pair of anerythristic mutant genes, and a pair of salmon (AKA hypo) mutant genes. If that is incorrect. please post the right genes. This sort of snake is also called a super moonglow. 

To get the above snake, both parents have to have at least one albino mutant gene, at least one anerythristic mutant gene, and at least one salmon mutant gene. There are around 8 different parental genotypes that can produce a super snowglow. See the boa outcomes sticky in this forum.

The first generation in your post has one way to start the project. The female ghost needs a pair of anerythristic mutant genes. It must have either one or two salmon mutant genes; either way works.

The second generation can be triple het mated to triple het. DH snow mated to DH snow produces only snows, albinos, anerythistics, and normals.

By the way, most available albino (and sunglow and moonglow) boas are Kahl albinos. If you start with a Sharp albino boa, the final result would be Sharp moonglows.

Good luck with the project.


----------



## gledhillhx2 (May 23, 2009)

ok cheers any more info on this would be great : victory:


----------



## DJ Villa (Feb 6, 2009)

gledhillhx2 said:


> to get super snowglows ?
> is this right how to go about producing them,
> 
> sharp male to ghost female
> ...


Yeah your not far away with that. 
snowglows are actually called moonglows though.

To get super moonglows you will have to...

If you start with a sharp albino & ghost.

Breed together. Pick out a male and female hypo boa form the breeding. (both will be het for albino & anery/ Triple het moonglows)

Breed together the two Triple het Moonglows and you have a chance of getting a super moonglow.

The female ghost can just be a ghost, doesn't have to be a super or het anything

: victory:


----------



## gledhillhx2 (May 23, 2009)

Cheers mate well I have a male sharp so all I need is a feme ghost and then have the long wait, but cheers for your help mate thanks


----------



## Conners (Dec 7, 2006)

DJ Villa said:


> Yeah your not far away with that.
> snowglows are actually called moonglows though.


I've seen snowglows used elsewhere as a a name for Sharp moonglows. Don't think anyone has produced one yet. 

: victory:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Sa = salmon (AKA hypo)
+ = normal

a = Sharp albino
+ = normal

an = anerythristic 
+ = normal

The possible types of parents:
Sa//Sa a//a an//an = super salmon Sharp albino anerythristic = Sharp super moonglow
Sa//Sa a//a +//an = super salmon Sharp albino het anerythristic = super Sharp sunglow het anerythristic
Sa//Sa +//a an//an = super salmon anerythristic het Sharp albino = super ghost het Sharp albino
Sa//Sa +//a +//an = super salmon het Sharp albino het anerythristic
Sa//+ a//a an//an = salmon Sharp albino anerythristic = Sharp super moonglow
Sa//+ a//a +//an = salmon Sharp albino het anerythristic = Sharp sunglow het anerythristic
Sa//+ +//a an//an = salmon anerythristic het Sharp albino = ghost het Sharp albino
Sa//+ +//a +//an = salmon het Sharp albino het anerythristic

Mate any type from this list to any type from this list, and you have a chance of getting a Sharp super moonglow. The closer to the top of the list, the better the chance. 

Every baby from a Sa//Sa a//a an//an x Sa//Sa a//a an//an meting will be a Sharp super moonglow.

Each baby from a Sa//+ +//a +//an x Sa//+ +//a +//an mating has a 1/64 chance to be a Sharp super moonglow.

Whether you buy, borrow or breed the parent snakes is up to you.


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

DJ Villa said:


> Yeah your not far away with that.
> snowglows are actually called moonglows though.
> 
> To get super moonglows you will have to...
> ...


So would this not work with a kahl albino?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

This procedure would work with a Kahl albino to make Kahl sunglows and Kahl moonglows.


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

snow glows is the american term for a sharp snow


----------



## DJ Villa (Feb 6, 2009)

Conners said:


> I've seen snowglows used elsewhere as a a name for Sharp moonglows. Don't think anyone has produced one yet.
> 
> : victory:


No one has preduced ant in this country but they have in the US
: victory:


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

paulh said:


> Sa = salmon (AKA hypo)
> + = normal
> 
> a = Sharp albino
> ...


 great info 

man i need to lurn this but that is well confusing :2thumb:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

That's a mating with three gene pairs. I didn't start learning genetics with that sort of a mating problem. Anybody who tries is really into pain.

Pritzel's Genetics for Herpers is a good starting point. Learn how to do matings involving one gene pair first. Then two gene pairs. After that, three gene pairs is no big deal.


----------



## gledhillhx2 (May 23, 2009)

one more thing will all the boas be 100% het for moonglow once breed the ghost and albino and the dh snow will they be 100%s or will just be 66% het for snow? if any one could cleaer that up for me  thanks


----------



## gledhillhx2 (May 23, 2009)

one more thing to clear this up and help my head lol 
so i breed a albino male to a fremale ghost out coem will be 
DH snows that look like normals ?
and tripel hets that will look like hypos ?
then breed male and female hypos to hopefull have a chance on produceing moonglow ?

and also if i breed 2 DHs to each other whats the % of getting snow boas ? back


----------



## DJ Villa (Feb 6, 2009)

gledhillhx2 said:


> one more thing will all the boas be 100% het for moonglow once breed the ghost and albino and the dh snow will they be 100%s or will just be 66% het for snow? if any one could cleaer that up for me  thanks


From breeding the ghost to the albino you will get both common looking boas and hypo boas.

Commons - 100% het Anery, Albino (Double het snow)
Hypo's - 100% het Anery, Albino (Triple het Moonglow)

: victory:


----------



## DJ Villa (Feb 6, 2009)

gledhillhx2 said:


> one more thing to clear this up and help my head lol
> so i breed a albino male to a fremale ghost out coem will be
> DH snows that look like normals ?
> *Yes*
> ...


: victory:


----------



## gledhillhx2 (May 23, 2009)

cheers mate thats helped me ou loads thanks a dont have a clue how you lot can rmber and learn all this lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

